# Travling band



## Murf (Aug 30, 2010)

Squatting from kingston PA to seattle WA wash starting around mid october , early november, and I am looking for musicians [either here there or on the way] to join our party , and become , at least by technicle definition , a travling band. Hit me up to be a partriage. We will travle the country in search of booze and ciggarrettes , good shows , and tail while sharing philosiphy , and pheromones.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 30, 2010)

i play banjo, guitar, harmonica, and a little drums... i am goin to nyc soon.. but will probably end up around wa eventually
my hometowns olympia... im totally down for a travelin band...


----------



## Monkeywrench (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't this being a difficult task to accomplish on the road. When I lived in New Orleans for a spell, I housed countless traveling bands that had either met previous to their travels or had formed whilst traveling. Best of luck to you. You can hardly get off a train without toppling into a uke or banjo player these days.


----------



## pip (Aug 31, 2010)

I play the saw. And this plan sounds awesome, ive always wanted to do this.


----------



## shitbum (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll beat and bang the shit out of my banjo for you while your around the mid-upper east coast


----------



## wobbit (Sep 1, 2010)

I might be around, I've been told that I'm a pretty good singer!


----------

